# Reel to Pair up with 8wt BVK



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

2coolers with 8wt BVKs,

What reel do you have paired up with your 8wt BVK? Pros/Cons on your reel? Recommendations? Plan on using the combo to practice and possibly take to Cozumel next month for bones/permit/tarpon. Will use it afterwards for specs/reds.


Thoughts?

Johnny


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Reels*

I've been looking at picking up a Nautilus FWX 7/8, Kraken 3, or BVK III. Read mixed reviews on the discontinued FWX.

Thoughts?


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

I know you're specifically asking those with a BVK, but just as a general reel recommendation, the 3-Tand TX-80 is an awesome reel. 
I have one on my 9wt G-Loomis and it doesn't disappoint. 
Plus, they have awesome customer service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Go on E-Bay and see if you can find an Abel 3N....preferably the old _Big Game_ model, which has long been discontinued, but are still found from time to time. The design is second generation, much like the original Tibors.....in other words, without a lot of venting, except in the handle side of the spool. Frames are solid. The reel is a tank and will easily last you the rest of your life, with proper care. Plus....IMO they will be a collector's item in a few years, so if you find one, take good care of it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There are a lot of good ones out there now. I own several Krakens and absolutely love them but I do not own a BVK. Have them on G-Loomis and TFO TiCrx.

Reel quality, specifically the drag systems, has really improved over the years.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a couple of BVK's one has a Lamson Guru on it, the other a BVK reel. Both are fine. I suggest looking at the most recent Yellowstone Angler shootout for 8wt reels. That Orvis Hydros may be worth looking at.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> There are a lot of good ones out there now. I own several Krakens and absolutely love them but I do not own a BVK. Have them on G-Loomis and TFO TiCrx.
> 
> Reel quality, specifically the drag systems, has really improved over the years.


You aren't likely to beat this deal...15% of Kraken, free shipping, and backing

KRAKEN15MAY


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I recommend these two. Both are well built and American made. With sealed drag: Colton Terrapin 7-9. Without sealed drag: Galvan Torque 8. The Abel is always a good choice too.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Kraken*

Thanks guys for all the feedback! Think I'm going the budget route for first reel and then move it to my backup. Decided on the Kraken 3. Will probably take to Cozumel so will let you know how it performs. thanks again for all the feedback!

Johnny


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know about "backup" lol, Johnny. That reel has landed big roosterfish and record king salmon for me.

Best of luck in Cozumel.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

if'n it were me, knowing what i know, i'd put one of these on there:

http://shop.danielsson-flyreels.se/...ls/f3w-fly-reel/flyfishing-reel-f3w-7ten.html


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd go with a Ross Reel, the Cimarron 2 is a great made in USA entry level reel.


----------

